# My loss is your gain - BIG clothes



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

My loss is your gain. I've lost almost 140 lbs. and I have a lot of clothes I hope to never need again. I'm located in Angleton. I don't have to be here for you to get these. I can leave them on my porch for you to go through. Really nice pants, mostly khaki, some gabardine, and a few pairs of jeans. Khakis and gabardines are Roundtree and York from Dillards. 

52X32
50X32
48X32
46X32 and 46X30

Many, many XXXL shirts. Some fishing shirts, some print shirts. Most of these are nice. Some were VJER Vic's, but most are mine.

Several belts for 46-52 inches. 

All clothes have been cleaned, many pants are still in the plastic wrapper. 

If anyone knows anyone who wants any of these, just send me a PM.


----------



## hathatteras (Oct 14, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats on the weight loss


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

That’s quite an accomplishment!


----------

